# Wife's first bowhunt!



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

My wife and I just settled into a bow blind together. Though we have hunted many times together this is the first time we are both bowhunting. She is after a doe and I after something antlered. Stay tuned for updates.


----------



## matchejm (Jul 2, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## Mo City Rick (Sep 3, 2008)

How did it go?


----------



## FISHINFOOL87 (Jun 21, 2010)

Any Luck?


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

Wind was swirly and deer spooking. Just before dark a doe came in but we ran out of light. My wife kept saying,"if I had my rifle I could get her!" Think I got her spoiled and/or hooked!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Cool. It's suppose to be hard. Makes the success sweeter


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

She has killed 13 animals with a rifle and never got nervous. This time I could see the bow shaking a bit more! She seems like she is mad at animals now!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Ancuegar said:


> She has killed 13 animals with a rifle and never got nervous. This time I could see the bow shaking a bit more! She seems like she is mad at animals now!


LOL! Yep, she is hooked.


----------

